# emerge world wants to install xf86-video-ati[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All;

i have switched to the ati-drivers package as xf86-video-ati's external VGA out does not work for my HD-6700M card as yet. Problem is, emerge -uDp world keeps wanting to install xf86-video-ati.

jserinki7 jserink # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r22 [0.97-r10]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.2 

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/mailbase-1-r1 [1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="-java*" 

Right, so I put it /etc/portage/package.mask like so:

jserinki7 jserink # cat /etc/portage/package.mask

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

Now I get this:

jserinki7 jserink # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r22 [0.97-r10]

[ebuild  N    #] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/mailbase-1-r1 [1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="-java*" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4[xorg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 ~amd64

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4[xorg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Ok, so I follow the instructions, my package mask now looks like this:

jserinki7 jserink # cat /etc/portage/package.mask

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

And now this?

jserinki7 jserink # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r22 [0.97-r10]

[ebuild  N    #] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/mailbase-1-r1 [1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="-java*" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4[xorg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 ~amd64

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4[xorg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

WTF? Didn't I just tell portage to mask/ignore xf86-video-ati?

Ok, so i make changes to the /etc/portage/package.keywords like it asked and now I get this?

jserinki7 jserink # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r22 [0.97-r10]

[ebuild  N    #] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/mailbase-1-r1 [1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="-java*" 

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4[xorg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

But if you look above, that line is already in package.mask.

I've changed the VIDEO_CARDS variable to fglrx as below:

jserinki7 jserink # cat /etc/make.conf | grep "VIDEO_CARDS"

#VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

jserinki7 jserink # 

But emerge -uDp world still does this:

jserinki7 jserink # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r22 [0.97-r10]

[ebuild  N    #] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999 

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/mailbase-1-r1 [1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="-java*" 

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4[xorg], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Ok, I'm lost. How do I get portage to stop trying to pull in xf86-video-ati?

Cheers,

john

So howLast edited by jserink on Sat Oct 08, 2011 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

First, please use code tags when you have that much programmatic output.  Second, read the error message.  You have =x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon], so you need x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati.  If you do not want x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, then you need to get rid of =x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[video_cards_radeon].  You can do this by changing its USE flags or by removing the package.

----------

## jburns

Try rebuilding x11-base/xorg-drivers.  Try "emerge -uDNp world".  If that does not rebuild x11-base/xorg-drivers the do "emerge -1 x11-base/xorg-drivers".

----------

## jserink

 *jburns wrote:*   

> Try rebuilding x11-base/xorg-drivers.  Try "emerge -uDNp world".  If that does not rebuild x11-base/xorg-drivers the do "emerge -1 x11-base/xorg-drivers".

 

That worked, cheers!

:)

----------

